# Help with SHOT lawn



## nsb318 (Feb 18, 2007)

I just moved into my home a few months ago. Recently I've noticed how bad my front lawn looks compared to other yards. I recently put down some Scotts Turfbuilder mixed with Malorganite fertilizer. A friend told me using both works pretty good atleast for him. However if this doesn't work is there anything else I can do besides watering and fertilizing to get the lawn looking nice, green and healthy? I was wondering if grass seed or any miracle chemicals were on the market to get my lawn looking half way decent. Or should I just keep fertilizing and watering? 

On my lower part of the lawn I have a small tree who's roots seem to be taking over. Is this a major problem for lawn or will it still grow? 

The previous homeowner didn't take care of his yard (which pisses me off) so I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I moved into a similar situation last year. It might take a year or two depending on the condition. Last year mine looked pretty bad, but after a year of fertilizing, it looks pretty good this time around. I would suggest using a weed and feed. It will keep weeds from growing but will give your yard a deep green color, and also helps to thicken things up. 

As far as the tree in your lower yard if the roots seem to be above the ground where you can see them, you may need to add some soil on top of it so that you can cover them and reseed. I wouldn't worry so much about 3 or 4 ft around the tree, since many times roots can be seen. If the roots are out farther than that, you may want to add top soil to cover the roots. 

Could you post a picture?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I had the same problem with my lawn when I did construction 3 years ago, and I did not replace the lawn.

I used the turfbuilder and it worked.
I also put some top soil and some seeds and that really helped.
I also use the weed and feed and that keeps some of the weeds away.
But, if you are able to pull them out that is a good idea.

Also, it does take a long time for it to come back looking decent.
So, give it some time and care and you will have a nice looking lawn soon.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Test your soil PH and see if it needs adjustment with a soil test kit. 

Go slowly with changing your PH. 

Aeration is always a plus if the soil is compacted. A power aerator works good and a dose of pellitized gypsum will also help loosen the soil up. 

After that its overseeding, watering, and feritlizer. 

And as everybody says it takes time.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

If you have patience, you will need to aerate, dethatch, fertilize, and overseed for several yearly cycles before it will start looking good. If you have extra money, I suggest you removing all the grass and puttind down sod. Even still, you might need to get rid of that shade tree and get a smaller one, like a japanese maple.


----------

